# Marbeled Counter Tops?



## Chef Munky (Apr 2, 2018)

For those that have them.

Does it matter what kind you have installed when it comes to bread making?

Right now I have tiled counters.Use a bread board for kneading the dough.
Less messy.

Can you place hot bread pans or cookie sheets on them?
As it is now I used either the stove top or place a lot of potholders on the counters.

Clueless on this subject.

Munky.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 2, 2018)

If I have to put a hot pan on the counter, I use one of my wood cutting boards under it.  I knead bread right on the countertop... just cheap Formica.  We had solid surface countertops (like Dupont Corian) in our last 2 homes, so I used the same processes with them.  

I've never had stone counters, so I really can't say anything about that.  I've read that that some can be porous and can absorb stains.


----------



## caseydog (Apr 2, 2018)

Marble is durable, but don't put hot pans on it. Use a trivet or towel. The benefit of REAL marble is that it stays cool for working doughs. The thicker the marble, the cooler it stays. 

If you bake a lot, you will like stone, especially marble. It keeps your dough cool, and your fats firm -- naturally. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 2, 2018)

I have a quartz countertop.  It can take the hottest pans.  It's cold to the touch.  I make pie crusts and bagels on it. Its the hardest material after diamonds so its pretty tough.  Check out this site.  https://commercial.cambriausa.com/design-palette/


----------



## caseydog (Apr 2, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I have a quartz countertop.  It can take the hottest pans.  It's cold to the touch.  I make pie crusts and bagels on it. Its the hardest material after diamonds so its pretty tough.  Check out this site.  https://commercial.cambriausa.com/design-palette/



Quartz is one of the hardest countertops, but quite a bit softer than diamonds, and many other gemstones. The quartz advantage is hardness for the price, as I understand it. A diamond or sapphire countertop would be just a little over the top, I would think. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 2, 2018)

My only experience has been with Formica, *Munky*, but I found a chart that might be a bit helpful to you.

*Countertop Comparisons*


----------



## tenspeed (Apr 3, 2018)

Not sure what you mean by marbled counter tops.  Real marble is not the best choice for a kitchen, as it can stain and scratch.  Daughter had it in their townhouse and realized their mistake afterwards.

  Granite is natural stone, quartz for countertops is an engineered material.  They have their pros and cons.  We have granite, and I don't have any concerns about putting a cookie sheet directly on the granite.  I wouldn't put a hot pot on it, as it will cause localized heating and expansion, which can damage the granite.  I have silicone trivets, which can be tossed (literally) on the counter and are dishwasher safe.

  Never had quartz, but from what I've read, it can take heat - to a point.  It can scorch if the pot is big and hot enough.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 3, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> Not sure what you mean by marbled counter tops.  Real marble is not the best choice for a kitchen, as it can stain and scratch.  Daughter had it in their townhouse and realized their mistake afterwards.
> 
> Granite is natural stone, quartz for countertops is an engineered material.  They have their pros and cons.  We have granite, and I don't have any concerns about putting a cookie sheet directly on the granite.  I wouldn't put a hot pot on it, as it will cause localized heating and expansion, which can damage the granite.  I have silicone trivets, which can be tossed (literally) on the counter and are dishwasher safe.
> 
> Never had quartz, but from what I've read, it can take heat - to a point.  It can scorch if the pot is big and hot enough.



+1. I have granite countertops and treat them the same way - my big wood cutting board lives on the peninsula counter, or I put pot holders on the other counter, to put hot pots on. 

I knead and roll dough on a half sheet pan, though, because I hate cleaning the sticky mess off the counter. 

You might be interested in this article about one person's experience with marble countertops. She decided to live with the limitations - adds character  https://www.thekitchn.com/living-with-marble-countertops-one-year-later-203189


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 3, 2018)

I've also been researching counter top material. For durability and ease of use, marble probably wouldn't be my first choice. I think I would prefer engineered quartz, followed by granite. They're expensive, but I don't think you could go wrong with either.

Two houses ago, we had laminate. It looked great and I was really surprised at how well it held up. I wouldn't put hot pots and pans on it, but it was the easiest thing in the world to clean up, and never stained. I also kneaded bread dough on it, and it provided a nice surface for that.

The house I live in now desperately needs new counter tops. I'm planning to rent this house out in the next couple years, so I don't think I could justify putting in anything too high end. I'm actually leaning toward getting some nice laminate installed, based on my satisfaction with it in the past.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 3, 2018)

Munky I have ceramic floor tiles.  They are 4" porcelain tiles and they are my counter top and backsplash.  The new grouting they have now-a-days is super hard.  I spritz them with a Lysol disinfectant spray when I think it is time for eg. after meat.  Sp although meat is almost always on a cutting board it is not unheard of for me to slap it right onto the counter. 

I do bread on a rather large, thick board on my kitchen table.  I don't like using my counters for kneading as I find them too high.  

They will not scorch, in 18 years I have not broken one of the tiles nor broken a plate on it (on the floor I did break a plate and a wine glass (which actually bounced once before shattering the 2nd time it hit - but never the tile).


----------



## caseydog (Apr 3, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> Munky I have ceramic floor tiles.  They are 4" porcelain tiles and they are my counter top and backsplash.  The new grouting they have now-a-days is super hard.  I spritz them with a Lysol disinfectant spray when I think it is time for eg. after meat.  Sp although meat is almost always on a cutting board it is not unheard of for me to slap it right onto the counter.
> 
> I do bread on a rather large, thick board on my kitchen table.  I don't like using my counters for kneading as I find them too high.
> 
> They will not scorch, in 18 years I have not broken one of the tiles nor broken a plate on it (on the floor I did break a plate and a wine glass (which actually bounced once before shattering the 2nd time it hit - but never the tile).



I own cast-iron cookware, and I'm naturally clumsy. I'm afraid of porcelain in the kitchen. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 3, 2018)

LOL... So do I CD, so do I!  You do realize that when I talk about porcelain tiles- these are heavy floor grade tiles NOT porcelain dishes! Also they are not the smooth shiny glazy ones like you woudl find on a bathroom floor.  I agree, those actually might chip should you drop something on them at an angle.

I'm also pretty clumsy, especially with the meds I'm on.  I can barely get my 14" frying pan nor my 14.5" wok onto the stove, much less, once they are hot, tilt them to scrape out or drain anything.  But somehow I manage! 

You know... where there's a will, there's a way!  

I love my tiled counters.  This is the 2nd house I've had them in and I wouldn't have them any other way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm considering butcher block with a marble insert on the end where the mixer is for bread making. But all marble, nope.


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 4, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm considering butcher block with a marble insert on the end where the mixer is for bread making. But all marble, nope.


+1....  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 4, 2018)

I have also wished for an area to have a large marble section.  I didn't realize it was good for breads or pies.  I was thinking chocolate and candy making.


----------



## Chef Munky (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you Andy and CG for the links.
Have them bookmarked will read up on them as soon as I'm fully awake.

To clear up my original post, (Note to self) Don't ask questions while multitasking.It makes you look like an idiot who can't speel.

Were not going to replace the tiled counters in this kitchen.
Why fix what's not broken?

The reason why I asked, the homes were looking at to buy most of them say Granite,Marble,Quarts.It's           confusing.

Another thing is how can you tell if the counters are damaged?

Munky.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 4, 2018)

For what it's worth, when we redid our kitchen, we replaced the tile counters with granite, and I love it. 
Frankly, any solid surface is far better than any kind of tile with grout and I would never ever have it again! The tiles aren't the problem but the grout sure is. Using a nail brush to thoroughly clean nasty grout is not my idea of fun.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 4, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> For what it's worth, when we redid our kitchen, we replaced the tile counters with granite, and I love it.
> Frankly, *any solid surface is far better than any kind of tile with grout* and I would never ever have it again! The tiles aren't the problem but the grout sure is. Using a nail brush to thoroughly clean nasty grout is not my idea of fun.



I agree wholeheartedly.  We used Avonite when we remodeled our kitchen in SW Denver, and we had Corian installed in the house we built in the Bahamas.  I love that material - the only thing you can't do is put a hot pan on it.  In the house in Denver we also had it done with the integrated sink - seamless merge from counter to sink.  No cracks or ridges to hide anything nasty.

Tile with grout is going to be a pain to keep looking clean... I don't think that there is a grout made that won't stain when something like wine or grape juice is spilled on it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 4, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> Tile with grout is going to be a pain to keep looking clean... I don't think that there is a grout made that won't stain when something like wine or grape juice is spilled on it.



That's why we put a dark colored grout on the floor tile in the kitchen [emoji38] It's *supposed* to be that color!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 4, 2018)

Chef Munky said:


> The reason why I asked, the homes were looking at to buy most of them say Granite,Marble,Quarts.It's           confusing.
> 
> Another thing is how can you tell if the counters are damaged?



You could go to a kitchen design store and ask about the differences between the types of materials, and see them in the showrooms.

Heat damage to granite will be pretty obvious - it will be cracked. Same with marble, although marble can also be stained by spills and the surface can be etched by acids like vinegar and citrus juice.

We've had our granite counters for 11 years now with no problems. I love them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 4, 2018)

Chef Munky said:


> Thank you Andy and CG for the links....


You're welcome *Munky*! Thanks for noticing...



Chef Munky said:


> ...Another thing is how can you tell if the counters are damaged?


Funny you should ask. In lieu of doing work around the house yesterday (or going to bed at a reasonable time...) I did a little reading about marble. There was a good article (which includes links to other articles - rabbit-hole warning!) on one of my favorite time-wasting sites, "*kitchn*". The writer discusses her pros and cons of having a vast amount of marble in her very busy kitchen. It's only one person's opinion, but you might be interested in it.

*My Experience of Living With Marble Countertops: One Year Later*


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 4, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You're welcome *Munky*! Thanks for noticing...
> 
> 
> Funny you should ask. In lieu of doing work around the house yesterday (or going to bed at a reasonable time...) I did a little reading about marble. There was a good article (which includes links to other articles - rabbit-hole warning!) on one of my favorite time-wasting sites, "*kitchn*". The writer discusses her pros and cons of having a vast amount of marble in her very busy kitchen. It's only one person's opinion, but you might be interested in it.
> ...



Ummmm, that was the link GG left about marble countertops. Guess you didn't notice.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 4, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You're welcome *Munky*! Thanks for noticing...
> 
> 
> Funny you should ask. In lieu of doing work around the house yesterday (or going to bed at a reasonable time...) I did a little reading about marble. There was a good article (which includes links to other articles - rabbit-hole warning!) on one of my favorite time-wasting sites, "*kitchn*". The writer discusses her pros and cons of having a vast amount of marble in her very busy kitchen. It's only one person's opinion, but you might be interested in it.
> ...



Speaking of noticing... I posted that link yesterday...


----------



## caseydog (Apr 4, 2018)

Hey! I found a great article on living with marble countertops...

https://www.thekitchn.com/living-with-marble-countertops-one-year-later-203189

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 4, 2018)

OK you three, I'm embarrassed enough! I guess it's time I got offline and did something productive. I'm no good here right now! 

_I was wondering how I happened upon that link..._


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 4, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Ummmm, that was the link GG left about marble countertops. Guess you didn't notice. [emoji38]


Thanks for noticing, Kayelle! [emoji38]


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 4, 2018)

Alright you guys.  Enough!

Besides, that article was so good it *needed* to be posted twice.  And...maybe again. 

*My Experience of Living With Marble Countertops: One Year Later*


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 5, 2018)

Does anyone know of a good article on marble countertops??..  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 5, 2018)

Yeah, I think someone posted something about marble tops somewhere - was it  Andy or Craig?  Maybe Rocklobster...  not sure..


----------

